# Looking to rent DVC points



## md8287 (Jul 17, 2020)

What is the best way to go about renting 498 Disney points for June or November of 2021?
I've looked in Marketplace and RedWeek but can't find anything listed for then (just 11 months out now). Thinking of the Boardwalk
TIA


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 17, 2020)

David's Rentals rents reservations for about $17 per point, and it's not too early to ask them for what you need.  That is a lot of points you need to rent.  The cheapest I see for rent is about $14 per point.


----------



## bnoble (Jul 17, 2020)

DVC Request is one of the larger brokers, and much to my surprise has weathered the shutdown without going out of business. They recently changed contract terms in a way that is unfavorable to DVC Owners. I don't know whether or not they made changes to the Renter side of the equation and, if so, whether for good or ill.

You can also find private rentals at DISboards.


----------



## md8287 (Jul 17, 2020)

Thanks, I'll check them out.  We are booking two 2 BR Premium Villas.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 17, 2020)

Ouch, about $8500 for this much. You could rent a lot of private homes or even offsite Orlando timeshares for that much money.


----------



## bnoble (Jul 17, 2020)

Know that most of these arrangements are not refundable for any reason---and that might even include "the resort was closed." If you think there is a chance you will not travel due to covid-related disruptions/risks, it is also unlikely that trip insurance will help, because most policies now specifically exclude it.


----------



## Bailey#1 (Jul 17, 2020)

md8287 said:


> What is the best way to go about renting 498 Disney points for June of 2021?
> I've looked in Marketplace and RedWeek bot can't find anything listed for then (just 11 months out now).
> TIA


I would check out www.disboards.com look under rent/trade forum.


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Jul 18, 2020)

md8287 said:


> What is the best way to go about renting 498 Disney points for June of 2021?
> I've looked in Marketplace and RedWeek but can't find anything listed for then (just 11 months out now).
> TIA





md8287 said:


> Thanks, I'll check them out.  We are booking two 2 BR Premium Villas.


That’s a lot of points in total, so be open to the possibility of renting one villa from one owner and the second villa from a different owner, if you can’t find a single owner with that many points to rent.

You are currently in the 11 month booking window when only owners whose home resort is the one that you want can book there. That can also contribute to difficulty finding the points you need, but if these are premium, highly sought after villas, you certainly will want to take advantage of that booking window.

i’ve been following the threads on DISboards about rentals, and my suggestion is that you try to find a private owner or owners to rent from. My impression (from the admittedly small proportion of renters who post there) is that private owners have been easier to deal with and more willing to make modifications of dates, etc. than the rental agencies have been. And many owners say that they are no longer going to deal with the brokers and will instead use DISboards and other outlets to rent their points directly and privately.

The DISboards rent/trade form is here: https://www.disboards.com/forums/dvc-rent-trade.29/

Good luck!


----------



## Deb & Bill (Aug 1, 2020)

md8287 said:


> Thanks, I'll check them out.  We are booking two 2 BR Premium Villas.


You do know that two bedroom villas at BWV are all lockoffs, right?  None are dedicated two bedrooms.  So you have a studio and a one bedroom with the door between them opened.  So the second bedroom will have on queen bed, one double sleeper sofa and a bunk sized (smaller than a twin) murphy bed under the television.


----------



## PcflEZFlng (Aug 8, 2020)

If you choose to check out the brokers (and it wouldn't hurt, you might find what you need there), look at The DVC Rental Store. As a DVC owner, I was very pleased with them, and they had plenty of inventory (pre-Covid).


----------



## elaine (Aug 8, 2020)

I’d find a private owner and be sure to talk in person to them to make sure they’re legit. Rarely, but it happens, there’s a scammer.
also be sure to rent points that are not expiring soon and ask for agreement that owner will agree to try to rebook you if available for a Different time if something causes you to need to cancel. As an owner, I’d be willing to do that for such a large points amount (not an offer-I don’t have that many points). That’s a lot of$ to be out for a nonrefundable rental. I’d check disboards.com and mouseowners.com


----------



## AnnaS (Aug 8, 2020)

That's a lot of money.  I would book with Disney and have control/cancellation rights, etc.

You can buy your own few points - bank and borrow - good luck.


----------



## elaine (Aug 8, 2020)

For that amount of $, I’d also consider buying a small resale contract with banked points, borrow also and then get a points transfer so that you could control all of those points and resell the Dvc contract later. I wouldn’t want to risk nonrefundable $8k+.


----------



## Dean (Aug 9, 2020)

md8287 said:


> What is the best way to go about renting 498 Disney points for June or November of 2021?
> I've looked in Marketplace and RedWeek but can't find anything listed for then (just 11 months out now). Thinking of the Boardwalk
> TIA





md8287 said:


> Thanks, I'll check them out.  We are booking two 2 BR Premium Villas.


This will be expensive no matter how you cut it.  I would absolutely not buy for a one time trip or even an every 3 year situation but if you are planning to go at least every 2 years and have sufficient on property Disney experience, buying might be best depending on your specific goal.  A private rental might be best if you can find someone you are comfortable with as you'll have more control if something does happen.  The rental brokers are understandably hard line on changes but if you're working directly with someone, you should have more options.  Just make sure you have that info up front no matter what you do.  You'll be better off finding someone to rent, looking for the specific dates is going to limit your choices dramatically.  You might also be able to find someone who would consider a private exchange with your Westin options, that would ultimately be your best bet if you can work it out but it does limit your pool of possible people to work with.


----------



## ljmiii (Aug 10, 2020)

My only experience is as a lessor and I found the DVC Rental Store - dvcrentalstore.com - easier to work with than David's. I've also placed a confirmed reservation with buyandselldvc.com which seems to have a strong presence in that niche of the market. And you certainly can and should place reservation requests with a broker more than 11 months out if you are looking to stay at a 'premium' resort like the Boardwalk. 

But my real question/comment is 'Do you really want to commit to spending the money required to stay on-property in 11 months?' My crystal ball on the value of an on-property stay in a year's time is very cloudy. If your financial situation is such that the price difference between renting at Boardwalk vs one of the nicer nearby timeshares is relatively insignificant then it doesn't matter. Otherwise you might reconsider.


----------



## bendadin (Aug 11, 2020)

There is also a FB group for DVC rentals. There are a lot of freaked out owners with lots of points and the prices are not as high as they were. So with choices being RCI or DCL (which isn't up and running yet) owners are working to rent. You can't rent November 2021 yet so you need an owner who owns at Boardwalk. I'd avoid the flippers as they haven't been all that nice during Covid. Some owners will be more forgiving than others. And some won't require pay in full quite yet. But ballpark figure, I'd plan on spending at least $15 per point minimum, so it is a costly reservation.


----------



## md8287 (Aug 11, 2020)

bendadin said:


> There is also a FB group for DVC rentals. There are a lot of freaked out owners with lots of points and the prices are not as high as they were. So with choices being RCI or DCL (which isn't up and running yet) owners are working to rent. You can't rent November 2021 yet so you need an owner who owns at Boardwalk. I'd avoid the flippers as they haven't been all that nice during Covid. Some owners will be more forgiving than others. And some won't require pay in full quite yet. But ballpark figure, I'd plan on spending at least $15 per point minimum, so it is a costly reservation.


What is the Facebook group name (lots look like 3rd party). Thanks


----------



## bendadin (Aug 12, 2020)

DVC Member Point and Exchange Rental


----------



## jojo777 (Aug 16, 2020)

I sell my points to Davids Vacation / DVC Request every year.  They have been great from a sellers side.  During the pandemic, I had rented my points out for May.  They gave the buyer of the points a full credit toward another vacation.  They asked me to allow them to resell my points to do so.  They resold my points and I was just paid the remainder in August.  Cant say enough about them.


----------

